# VBS textausgabe über eine DOSBOX



## janosch (4. Dezember 2006)

HI!

Ich bin grad dabei mir ein kleines VBS Script zu schreiben in dem unter anderem auch Text ausgegeben wird. Leider bekomme ich den Text als ein Dialogfenster (oder wie immer das auch heißt) ausgegeben und nicht in einer DosBox. Bei dem Dialogfenster muss ich immer auf OK drücken damit das Script weiter läuft. Jetzt meine Frage: Wie gebe ich Text in einer DosBox aus?


mfg 

Janosch


----------



## deepthroat (4. Dezember 2006)

Hi.

Man kann einstellen mit welchem Interpreter ein vbs Skript gestartet wird. Standardmäßig wird es von wscript.exe verarbeitet - dabei wird ausgegebener Text in einer MessageBox angezeigt.

Wenn du dein Skript mit cscript.exe startest, wird ein Konsolenfenster angezeigt und der Text dort ausgegeben.

Siehe http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...elp/d70e796a-c2b9-4849-837b-dd5d93f12f33.mspx

Mach dir einfach eine Batch Datei die dann dein Skript immer mit cscript.exe ausführt.

Gruß


----------



## janosch (4. Dezember 2006)

THX Erstmal für die Antwort. 

Gibt es die Möglickhkeit dem VBS Script zusagen, dass sie eben mit CScript und nicht mit WScript ausgeführt wird ohne es von hand in der Konsole einzutippen?

Zur Zeit Tippe ich folgendes ein: "cscript test.vbs".  Mir wäre es aber lieber, wenn ich die Datei "test.vbs" anklicke und dann alle Textausgaben Mithilfe der Textbox ausgegeben werden. 

Kann man icht am Anfang der *.vbs datei sagen, wie die Datei zu händeln ist, ob über WScript oder CScript?

mfg 

Janosch


----------



## deepthroat (4. Dezember 2006)

janosch hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es die Möglickhkeit dem VBS Script zusagen, dass sie eben mit CScript und nicht mit WScript ausgeführt wird ohne es von hand in der Konsole einzutippen?
> 
> Zur Zeit Tippe ich folgendes ein: "cscript test.vbs".  Mir wäre es aber lieber, wenn ich die Datei "test.vbs" anklicke und dann alle Textausgaben Mithilfe der Textbox ausgegeben werden.
> 
> Kann man icht am Anfang der *.vbs datei sagen, wie die Datei zu händeln ist, ob über WScript oder CScript?


Nein, man kann es nur global für alle vbs Skripte einstellen.

Mach einfach eine Batch Datei.

Gruß


----------

